# Possible cancer



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I can offer nothing to your post but wanted to say that I'll say a prayer for a good outcome. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I also don't have much to offer (other than prayers) but darker pink/red ears typically means fever. Fingers crossed and lots of prayers


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Lots of prayers for your baby
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

We are fighting MCT's right now with Rookie, I might offer this: If it's a MCT, hit it hard, consider surgery, chemo and other options. We didn't, and after 2 operations, they came back, and the vet has given us 1 to 3 months, that's it. Also, you might check my post, "Heading for the bridge" by Rookie's Dad, it's long, but there is much info., suggestions, and support. Best of luck to you, fight hard, get the best vet you can.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

I can only offer prayers and positive thoughts as well. I know what it is like to have an allergy dog and what it is like to battle cancer but have not had experience with tumors. Hopefully someone here will chime in on your surgery question.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I have no advice but I'll keep you both in my prayers


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

More thoughts and prayers from NC, did you vet aspirate the growths? That is always the first thing my vet does for a growth.


----------

